# Hunting club in Johnson/Laurens county on oconee river needing members



## bud 123 (Jun 19, 2008)

3000 ACRES      RUTTIN BUCK TROPHY CLUB
I  just got in it .It is a great piece of property.Has big deer,ducks,turkey,hogs.
It has several creeks and run offs from the river,beaver ponds,hardwood bottoms,pines of all ages.it has camp with water but no electric.has a big sand bar on the river and boat ramp.
the club is south of highway 57.on river road i thank.
guest allowed
34 memebers total

 CLUB RULES
1.adide by ga state hunting laws.

2.a buch less than 125 bonne &crocket (bc)($5.00 a inch if under 125)

3.if a buck ages 4 1/2 years or older and does not measure 125 b&c points there will be no fine.

4.does that age 3 1/2 years old    you will 5 b&c points.4 1/2 ans older 10 b&c pionts (15 max per member).these points will be credited  to a buck that does not measure 125 b&c and is not 4 1/2 years old or older.

5.children of paying member(HS or younger)  can kill a buck that is any score.

6.wife of paying member receives onr buck of any score.

7.no one under the age of 16 is allowed tp drive ant vehicle on club property unless supervised by spmeone 18 years or older.(for deer and turkey season).

8.all guest must abide by QDM RULES.any deer taken by guest comes off of the members tags

9.all vehicles are limited to main dirt logging roads(except to perform work or retrieve game).

Dues are $1250 plus the $200 camping fee due Jan 1 and are late on Jan 15 .FIRST COME FIRST SERVE.
CLUB IS FROM JAN 1 TOO DEC 31.

CONTACT  
JD 
CELL478 808 1032   OR 478 474 3337

OR YOU CAN GET WITH ME 
BUD ROLAND 706 741 7882

Here is my sons first buck  taken off the club this year.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 20, 2008)

I was in this club for 3 years.  There are some nice bucks on the property.

Here is a buck that I took in 2005 (10 pointer on the left) and a trail cam picture I got in 2006.  There where several nice bucks taken last year as well.  Most of the bucks killed on the club have atleast a 18" spread.  The duck hunting is good as well.

Darrell


----------



## southerndraw (Jun 20, 2008)

Sounds great. How is it decided where everyone hunts? Is it a pin board system? that is very important in joining a club these days, to be able to hunt everything you pay for.


----------



## bud 123 (Jun 21, 2008)

it is a pin board.you can hunt any where.

we have 4 people dog hunting hogs. so we dont wont anymore dog hunters this year.


----------



## bud 123 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Ttt*

still a few spots left.


----------



## bud 123 (Jul 28, 2008)

*ttt*

5 openings left.


----------



## bud 123 (Sep 3, 2008)

spots still left.


----------



## hornhunter44 (Sep 9, 2008)

you have a pm


----------



## bud 123 (Jan 6, 2009)

have opening for new members now


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jan 7, 2009)

How many?


----------



## bud 123 (Jan 10, 2009)

not really sure how many yet i know at least 5or 6 right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2009)

Can you duck hunt during deer season?


----------



## bud 123 (Jan 13, 2009)

yes you can duck hunt if you wont too.


----------



## bud 123 (Jan 25, 2009)

still looking for members


----------



## Cornbread75 (Jan 25, 2009)

is the dues for a family or for one person?


----------



## bud 123 (Feb 5, 2009)

family in the same house hold.


----------



## bud 123 (Feb 19, 2009)

still need a few more members.
no more hog doggers.  we have 4 groups that dog hunt it now.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 22, 2009)

PM Sent.


----------



## bud 123 (Apr 11, 2009)

need 3 to 4 more memebers


----------



## jharrell (Apr 12, 2009)

How is the turkey population?


----------



## georgia_hunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Can you shoot the ducks anytime or is there rules because of deer season..


----------

